# Nepenthes



## Hien (Sep 21, 2016)

I would like to start to collect nepenthes to grow along with the orchids , so they could take care of the fungus gnat and other flyees .
However i don't know any thing about them , does any STF member grow them ? I want to know which species will grow to large/gigantic size plants so I could avoid buying them .


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Hein,

I grow a lot of them. Most likely you have an warm intermediate condition. The cheapest species which is easy to grow is N. ventricosa. Usually has a nice reddish colored pitcher and does not grow to a giant but can grow to a big compact plant because it produces a lot of side shoots. Don't get the highland varieties which needs a cool (complex paph) condition and they are harder to grow and expensive. Hope this helps. Here is a link to my nepenthes album https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157648174846979

Ramon


----------



## Hien (Sep 22, 2016)

rdlsreno said:


> Hi Hein,
> 
> I grow a lot of them. Most likely you have an warm intermediate condition. The cheapest species which is easy to grow is N. ventricosa. Usually has a nice reddish colored pitcher and does not grow to a giant but can grow to a big compact plant because it produces a lot of side shoots. Don't get the highland varieties which needs a cool (complex paph) condition and they are harder to grow and expensive. Hope this helps. Here is a link to my nepenthes album https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157648174846979
> 
> Ramon



Thanks, very nice pitchers' photos of the plants you have.
Would you mind list the plants that would grow too big for me


----------



## naoki (Sep 22, 2016)

Ramon's Neps are wonderful!

I've been growing a couple of them for a year or two, but recently got into it a bit deeper. I went through a bit of over-purchase, and I don't know what I'm going to do in a couple years.... If you want grow them fully, they will all become pretty big (vines). But for some species, you can keep them trimmed. Here is some discussion about smaller ones:
http://pitcherplants.proboards.com/thread/6659#ixzz3WCKEWcR8

Some of these are not easy to find, but maybe N. bellii or N. copelandlii?

I personally don't think that they will catch lots of fungus gnats, though. Some easy Drosera or Pinguicula is a better bet.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 22, 2016)

Hien said:


> Thanks, very nice pitchers' photos of the plants you have.
> Would you mind list the plants that would grow too big for me



Don't get any Rajah, truncata, robcantleyii and bicalcar they are humongous. 

N. argentii is the smallest if you can find one Hard to find and expensive. does not vine.

N. bellii is good not that expensive.

N. campanulata is small and does not vine but a bit tricky to grow and its warm to intermidiate grower.

Ramon


----------



## Hien (Sep 22, 2016)

naoki said:


> Ramon's Neps are wonderful!
> 
> I've been growing a couple of them for a year or two, but recently got into it a bit deeper. I went through a bit of over-purchase, and I don't know what I'm going to do in a couple years.... If you want grow them fully, they will all become pretty big (vines). But for some species, you can keep them trimmed. Here is some discussion about smaller ones:
> http://pitcherplants.proboards.com/thread/6659#ixzz3WCKEWcR8
> ...



thanks, that argentii is very nice


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 27, 2016)

Stunning collection of Neps, Damon!

N. glabrata and N. ampullaria are also Nepenthes that stay small.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2016)

Very cool Ramon. Thanks for sharing. They are almost impossible to get here in NYC.


----------



## Hien (Sep 28, 2016)

rdlsreno said:


> Don't get any Rajah, truncata, robcantleyii and bicalcar they are humongous.
> 
> N. argentii is the smallest if you can find one Hard to find and expensive. does not vine.
> 
> ...


thanks Ramon,

I will keep in mind to stay away from the big ones you mentioned and looking to find the small ones , by the way,last week I got a few mirabilis var. globosa from sunbelle , everyday I found more and more fungus gnats in their pitchers (what is more amazing is that I put these nepenthes around the house far from the orchids' area):clap:


----------



## Hien (Sep 28, 2016)

eOrchids said:


> Stunning collection of Neps, Damon!
> 
> N. glabrata and N. ampullaria are also Nepenthes that stay small.



will look for them, do you know wether there is any nepenthes show & sale in New Jersey similar to those orchid shows in Rutgers campus and Dearborn?


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 29, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Very cool Ramon. Thanks for sharing. They are almost impossible to get here in NYC.


Look up midtown carnivores haha
Not sure if they've got nepenthes but they've got stuff


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 1, 2016)

Hien said:


> will look for them, do you know wether there is any nepenthes show & sale in New Jersey similar to those orchid shows in Rutgers campus and Dearborn?



The only show I know is held by the NECPS (Northeast Carnivorous Plant Society). They host a carnivorous plant show every year. Although this year show has past (Sept. 10 - 11).


----------

